# Finding glaucoma medication in China



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

I will be making an extended trip to China. Before I leave, I want to be sure I can purchase my medications there. I am concerned about the oral medicine I take for glaucoma. Can anyone suggest a reliable English speaking source in either Shanghai ot Beijing to get this information? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I would assume the international hospitals in Shanghai can help you with that like shanghai.ufh.com.cn . I used to go to Worldlink (Nanjing RD) but not sure if they are still there.


----------

